# Coffin Brownies



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Those look awesome and yummy!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

That looks both cool and yummy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Ghouliet, those look so yummy! I don't think I've ever seen Wilton's coffin pan before. Is it something that can be picked up at Michaels or elsewhere now or was it an old mold you had? 

If you could find a small skeleton mold that would fit inside the coffin area, I could see making white chocolate skeletons to lay inside, maybe on a red "satin" bed of strawberry jam or cherry glaze. I love chocolate with cherries and strawberries. Thanks for sharing your night of baking![/FONT]


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought the pan off the internet. It is called 6-cavity Coffin Desert Shell Pan. I think it would make great strawberry shortcake too. I only got 5 coffins made from the one pouch of mix. I bought a 4-pouch box from Sam's Club. I think I could maybe fill the coffins a little less and get 6 coffins out of the mix if I was careful filling them because I did have to cut off the bottoms where they rose above the pan too much. I will be making these at my 2nd annual Halloween Bash on Devil's Night this year. I think Wilton does have a skeleton mold for chocolate, I just do not own one.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Those look awesome Ghouliet! I quite like the cherry filling, sorta decomposed body looking


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

I think I just drooled a little, good job!


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

My sister would love these, awesome job


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Must have pan!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Those look yummy


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, they look really good. We always make the tombstone brownies with Hershey bar and candy corn pumpkins. I'll send you my address where you can ship the extra ones!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Those look amazing!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

On a side note: I made a second batch of coffin brownies this morning. If you put 1/4 cup of batter in each of the 6 cavities and then use a soup spoon to fill each cavity a bit more, you get 6 perfect coffins instead of 5. With the batch of 6 I did not have to cut off any of the brownie like I did the first time when I made only 5. Bottom line, One large box of brownie mix from Sam's club will make 2 dozen coffins.


----------



## CShuler (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks so yummy and a fun idea! I just bought a pan from Overstock for $14.15 http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Wilton-Nonstick-6-Coffin-Halloween-Baking-Pan/6221093/product.html?cid=202290&kid=9553000357392&track=pspla&kw={keyword}&adtype=pla


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yum I need this pan.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

CShuler said:


> Looks so yummy and a fun idea! I just bought a pan from Overstock for $14.15 http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Wilton-Nonstick-6-Coffin-Halloween-Baking-Pan/6221093/product.html?cid=202290&kid=9553000357392&track=pspla&kw={keyword}&adtype=pla


Thanks just bought a set.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I want one now drooling.......


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Those are great!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

This is great. This year we plan on having more snacks and finger type items over our regular menu. I think this might be one of those items.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got my pan in awhile ago.It looks great can't wait to use it.


----------



## lfirst (Jan 2, 2010)

I just bought one from overstock too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ooohhhhhh! I need to check out the website and get me one!!! ohh me likey!


----------



## CShuler (Jan 26, 2012)

I had to make a batch as soon as my pan arrived in the mail. They make absolutely the most perfect brownies! In fact, I'm now craving them again and will make another batch tonight!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh boy, just look what I started...so where's the pic? Did you use cherry topping or what?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Love it! They turned out awesome Ghouliet. Now I must have one and I do own the skeleton molds so I could put some bones in it. Like the cherry filling to!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh wow! Ok, I saw your creations and I HAD TO HAVE one of those pans! I searched a bunch of different sites that were all sold out, but I finally found it on downtowndough.com, before I saw the overstock link above. Anyway, I ordered it immediately! Can't wait to try it!! Thanks Ghouliet!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Fantastic! I am SO doing this for my party this year. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

They have skulls and fingers too...I think I might be ordering all 3 this year...


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome. Going on my must have list!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Dismantled Soul said:


> They have skulls and fingers too...I think I might be ordering all 3 this year...


YAY!!! I love it. I cant wait to play with them.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

MY HUSBAND BOUGHT THE COFFIN PAN FOR ME!! YAY!!!!!!

Ghouliet, I showed him the pictures of your awesome cherry-filled brownies, and he said he HAD to find the pan. Teehee.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Fantastic! I am so looking forward to making these for my party. I decided to turn my candy buffet into the candy and desert table so the coffin brownies will be placed on a plate set on top the spider web cake stands. 



stormygirl84 said:


> MY HUSBAND BOUGHT THE COFFIN PAN FOR ME!! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> Ghouliet, I showed him the pictures of your awesome cherry-filled brownies, and he said he HAD to find the pan. Teehee.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see your display this year ghouliet!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

as a side note you guys. if you can't find a way to make miniature skeletons for it, then you could always sprinkle in some of those candy bones


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally ordered me a pan today.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for bringing these to the make & take today Ghouliette!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

JustJimAZ said:


> Thanks for bringing these to the make & take today Ghouliette!


You are welcome. They are really quick to make and this was the first time I made the chocolate skeletons to go inside. I think they were cute and am planning on adding them to my 2012 Halloween desert/candy bar.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Made my first cherry-filled coffin brownies this weekend... Oh. My. Gawd. DELICIOUS!!!

I used Duncan Hines Dark Chocolate Fudge Brownie mix, and they came out sooooo nicely. We had them for dessert the other night while watching Dark Shadows. 

I was thinking that maybe I'll try a blondie recipe for them some time, and use apple pie filling instead of cherry... What do you think? Give them that nice pine box look?

Thank you, Ghouliet, for bringing this pan and the idea to my attention!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

stormygirl84 said:


> Made my first cherry-filled coffin brownies this weekend... Oh. My. Gawd. DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> I used Duncan Hines Dark Chocolate Fudge Brownie mix, and they came out sooooo nicely. We had them for dessert the other night while watching Dark Shadows.
> 
> ...


I would love to see them done in a blondie recipe. Post a picture when you do that and share the recipe.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

stormygirl84 said:


> Made my first cherry-filled coffin brownies this weekend... Oh. My. Gawd. DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> I used Duncan Hines Dark Chocolate Fudge Brownie mix, and they came out sooooo nicely. We had them for dessert the other night while watching Dark Shadows.
> 
> ...


I need to make some to.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I want the blondie brownie recipe to.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Someone else at the AZ Haunters last meet-up took this picture, but I thought you might like to see the brownies with the chocolate skeletons on them.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry if this has already been covered in this thread, but if so, I musta missed it. Anybody know where you can get the molds for the little skeletons? I have the brownie pan on it's way, and I LOVE the ideas you guys are showing! I'd like to get the skeleton candy mold so I can make white chocolate skeletons to put in the coffins.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

wilton skeleton bones candy mold I just did a search and found it. http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=t4eZT5LGLoeC2AWe2qmnBw&ved=0CF8Q8wIwAQ 


Also here: http://www.uscakesupply.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemNo=WIL+2115-1424


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My pan arrived yesterday. Already have some ingredients so Im thinking of making up a batch tomorrow.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh how neat!! I love it!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Those are way cool! You could pipe little skellies in them too


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Great Job! I wonder how sliced up gummy worms might look in that gooey red filling?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

chef said:


> Great Job! I wonder how sliced up gummy worms might look in that gooey red filling?



ooooh, Great idea and much less time consuming!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Ok now I am craving one of these!!!!! LOLOLOLOL

Awesome idea! Thanks for the thread!!

Edit: I just ordered two of the cake pans. LOL


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Finished off with chocolate pudding and topped with crushed oreos. Whos having? lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Awesome Clearance Price on These Pans!*

Hey guys, I've been thinking of these coffin desserts for quite sometime  and finally ordered a pan. Should be here tomorrow and I'm already thinking of what else I can make in them.

I mainly wanted to alert anyone who hasn't purchased a pan yet and wants one, that BuyCostumes has them in their party supply area. They are "Radically Reduced" down to $8.49, and now thru 2/28 unless they sell out before then, you can get them for an additional 40% off during their clearance area sale, so $5.09 each (use Code CLEARANCE). By the sounds of what was posted earlier in this thread one regular package of brownie mix will make one pan of 6 coffins. 

Wilton has discontinued this pan BTW, so they will be harder to find and probably not for this low price. BuyCostumes has pretty decent ship rates. Check out their other Sale items to see what else qualifies for the additional 40% off. I know there were Wilton "long bone" and witch finger pans, Zombie cupcake kits, heart and skeleton hand gelatin molds, etc. still in stock that will qualify.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info GOS. I just ordered mine.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a bad time to have to be gluten free 

Gonna have to try gluten free brownies I guess


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha. It's funny this has been bumped up, I have some boxes of pumpkin pudding I was going to put to use and make a batch of these up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was contemplating using the coffin pan for making some type of appetizer for a halloween dinner. Not sure what yet. Maybe something like a dough coffin filled with layers of (from bottom to top) cheese, ground beef (a dirt layer), some taco sauce (blood in the dirt) and then a sour cream skeleton squeezed out on top. Black olive bits could form the skeleton eyes I suppose. 

Are you guys finding that one pan serves your needs when you are baking these? Debating on maybe picking up an extra pan while still on sale should I go the appetizer route and want to turn more out at one time when popping in the oven.

Man these pans are quite heavy. Was expecting something lighter weight. Great deal at 5.09.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

If you plan on making any decent amount, Id get two. I'm actually thinking of picking up another myself.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

went ahead and made these tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like there's one missing! Like the serving plate.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Found a coffin pan at Party City online:
http://www.partycity.com/product/mini+coffin+baking+pan+17in+x+11+1-4in.do

Also a dollar cheaper on Wilton's site:
http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?id=3ED3AD35-1E0B-C910-EAED39F6BC407046

Ghouliet, great job. I'm hungry now! I settled for belgian waffles with strawberries though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Weeping Angel, the one sold thru BuyCostumes right now (thru 2/28 or until sold out) will only be 5.09, so almost half off of Party City's price which isn't a bad price on this either but BC has them beat with their clearance sale. It was mentioned earlier in the thread but if you do decide to order from BC, make sure at checkout you use the Code CLEARANCE to get the additional savings. This sale on top of Clearance items expires end of month. They have some other halloween baking items included as well (look under All Discounted Party Supplies).

If you go to their Sale tab (left side of screen, pull down Shop By Department), and open that window they have all the conditions posted. BC's shipping is very reasonable as well.


----------

